# Water Parameters



## Keith Hotchkiss (Aug 14, 2008)

My tank has been cycling for about a week now and the levels are finally dropping my ammonia is 0 ppm, nitrate is 20 ppm, nitrite is 1.0 ppm, ph is about 8.3, temp is 80 degees F and Sg is 1.023. Since the ammonia has finally dropped I was planning on doing a 5 to 10 gallon water change with Ready Ocean water. But I wasnt sure if it would really help me or not. The tank is a 30 gallon marine hopfully one day it will be a reef tank that is running a Seaclone 100 protien skimmer, standard thermometer, a number 1 powerhead, 40 lbs of live sand, 45 lbs of live rock.


----------



## Steelerpet (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good. Keep the pics coming. Hoping to start a saltwater tank within the next 6months or so, after I move.


----------

